# What's the next step?



## saiman (17/2/15)

Hi all. I am currently vaping an Atlantis with the Cloupor Mini and 70 30 juice. I am more than happy with the vape but I discovered that the Atlantis comes to life at 30w not the 15w I had it on all this while. Well vaping a one battery mod at 30w doesnt last long. What would be the next step for a similar experience but something you dont need to charge at work come lunch time? Will a mech mod have the same drainage issue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip (17/2/15)

get a reo you willl never look back


----------



## saiman (17/2/15)

Philip said:


> get a reo you willl never look back


Hahah for a moment I thought my alter ego spoke. Yeah I have a feeling a Reo is my destiny


----------



## DoubleD (17/2/15)

Philip said:


> get a reo you willl never look back



Im lost. How will a bottom feed device help battery drain? Im getting one soon and would love to know whats your secret..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (17/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> Im lost. How will a bottom feed device help battery drain? Im getting one soon and would love to know whats your secret..



It won't....at least not vaping at the same resistance and with that level of airflow. The Reo just delivers dripper like flavour, so people tend to run then at higher resistance and get the same kind of flavour. If it's clouds you are after, then the Reo is not really the ideal device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (17/2/15)

saiman said:


> Hi all. I am currently vaping an Atlantis with the Cloupor Mini and 70 30 juice. I am more than happy with the vape but I discovered that the Atlantis comes to life at 30w not the 15w I had it on all this while. Well vaping a one battery mod at 30w doesnt last long. What would be the next step for a similar experience but something you dont need to charge at work come lunch time? Will a mech mod have the same drainage issue?



Just carry a couple of extra charged batteries for the Cloupor Mini and keep going at your current rate. Alternately upgrade to a dual battery device - such as the Sigelei 100W or even the iStick 50W. Should keep you vaping at least for a day at those levels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (17/2/15)

saiman said:


> Hi all. Atlantis comes to life at 30w not the 15w I had it on all this while.



From what I can remember those devices do not have step down capability. If watts set is too low it will use the battery voltage. So when freshly charged it should be outputting 30w even though it is set to 15 w. Does the resistance reading flash when firing the Atty.
?


----------



## DoubleD (17/2/15)

free3dom said:


> It won't....at least not vaping at the same resistance and with that level of airflow. The Reo just delivers dripper like flavour, so people tend to run then at higher resistance and get the same kind of flavour. If it's clouds you are after, then the Reo is not really the ideal device.



yes, which is why I couldn't understand now, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/2/15)

Little bit of a hijack :

So if Saiman wanted 30w on a reo he would need to build a 0.4ohm coil? And what kind of battery drain could I expect from that?

(I appoligise for the hijack, its just that Im getting a KUI next week and want to know if 2 smurfs could last me a full day's vape.)


----------



## huffnpuff (17/2/15)

yuganp said:


> From what I can remember those devices do not have step down capability. If watts set is too low it will use the battery voltage. So when freshly charged it should be outputting 30w even though it is set to 15 w. Does the resistance reading flash when firing the Atty.
> ?



To those inclined, the iStick 50W does step down. Now that my Cana's are all dead, this will be my replacement as my +-0.5Ohm VW ADV device. IMO, for 25-50Watts VW devices, for unassisted ADV (No in-day USB top ups), should be 2 cell and the iS50 fits the bill. Ordering one tomorrow, so we'll see whether it lives up to the challenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> Little bit of a hijack :
> 
> So if Saiman wanted 30w on a reo he would need to build a 0.4ohm coil? And what kind of battery drain could I expect from that?
> 
> (I appoligise for the hijack, its just that Im getting a KUI next week and want to know if 2 smurfs could last me a full day's vape.)


Just below 0.6 ohms for 30 W, presuming a fully charged battery and no voltage drop. I vape around 0.5 ohms on my Reo and get about 4ml of juice on a Smurf before I change batteries - at about 3.7 V. But this will depend on you preferences as to voltage - saw the other day that @zadiac says he vapes a full (around 5.5 ml) Reo bottle on a battery at 0.28 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/2/15)

Andre said:


> Just below 0.6 ohms for 30 W, presuming a fully charged battery and no voltage drop. I vape around 0.5 ohms on my Reo and get about 4ml of juice on a Smurf before I change batteries - at about 3.7 V. But this will depend on you preferences as to voltage - saw the other day that @zadiac says he vapes a full (around 5.5 ml) Reo bottle on a battery at 0.28 ohms.



Hell yeah! I vape around 4-6 ml a day so that should mean I'll be just fine with 2 smurfs  Thank you @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saiman (17/2/15)

yuganp said:


> From what I can remember those devices do not have step down capability. If watts set is too low it will use the battery voltage. So when freshly charged it should be outputting 30w even though it is set to 15 w. Does the resistance reading flash when firing the Atty.
> ?


Hmm interesting. I dont think it flashes. Can you explain the step down thing a bit better?


----------



## yuganp (17/2/15)

A freshly charged battery will output 4.2v. A step down circuit will allow the device to output less than the battery voltage. Step up circuitry will allow the device to output more than the battery voltage.

Power is calculated by voltage squared divided by resistance. So for the Atlantis which has a 0.5 ohm coil, the output power will be 4.2 x 4.2 / 0.5 = 35w. It will not always be that as there will be a small voltage drop on the device.

To get to 15w the device will need to output about 2.7v which will require a step down circuit as the battery voltage is 4.2v


----------



## Marzuq (18/2/15)

I've used the ipv2s for a while and loved the device. I've since got the sigelei and love it more. The look of the sigelei is not as pretty as the ipv and also the sigelei doesn't have the ability to charge via USB but I prefer it for some odd reason. The sigelei also sports dual battery ability


----------

